# What do you think?



## supermissdeedee (May 31, 2011)

http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1726428

I know I know you can't tell a huge amount from the photo. She would be my first horse (If I got her, and yes I do have enough knowledge to finish training a 5 year old, and my trainer is just a phone call away)

Im really bad at comfromation (Don't know why though) so I was hoping you would help me out here, she would be used for pleasure, and later on jumping or cross country. So does she have good comfromation?

Thanks!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm not expert, but let's take a crack! 

She has an overly long, thinish neck and a huge head. She's post legged in the back and possibly cow hocked. Her pasterns are thin and weak looking. Her cannon bones are also pretty thin. Generally, she looks very... Off balanced. Disproportionate. 

She just looks like she doesn't have enough bone to support her body weight. I would not use a horse with legs that off for jumping.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Brighteyes said:


> I'm not expert, but let's take a crack!
> 
> She has an overly long, thinish neck and a huge head. She's post legged in the back and possibly cow hocked. Her pasterns are thin and weak looking. Her cannon bones are also pretty thin. Generally, she looks very... Off balanced. Disproportionate.
> 
> She just looks like she doesn't have enough bone to support her body weight. I would not use a horse with legs that off for jumping.



Do you think maybe its the angle they are taking the photo at? I know if I take a pic of Rodeo at a certain angle, he looks very thin necked, and big headed as well.....just asking ;D


----------



## supermissdeedee (May 31, 2011)

Ok well I got a few more here!
MUST LOOK!Egyptian Arabian gelding - SS AMEER AL KOUL

$800 or best offer. will trade for a donkey - Sanger (That one is gonna be hard for comfro)

*NOVEMBER SPECIAL* *NEW PRICE* - JETTAAMOURA


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

To me, and only in my opinion, I like the Appy the best. I like that they actually took the time to take decent confo shots of him....I cant really tell a whole lot for the other two due to no decent confo shots....Arab looks pretty....

There is something about the Appy's neck I dont like though, not sure what it is tho ;D


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Out of all of them the last one would be my choice, as csim says at least they have put up decent conformation shots that's the way to sell a horse


----------



## supermissdeedee (May 31, 2011)

Unless you want a show horse in my area comformation doesnt matter, if you can ride it it's good. :|


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh dear, that's a very heavy topic on this forum. The general idea is that conformation does matter if you want the horse to last a long time.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Conformation matter a whole lot more than you may think, it affects a horses stride and how comfortable they are, their chances of living a sound life as a trail horse, what weight they can carry etc etc.

I agree they don't need to be perfect, but you sure as heck need to either learn, or have some one else pick your horse horse for you, or you could end up with a wreck that you can do nothing with.


----------



## supermissdeedee (May 31, 2011)

Tobiano Paint Gelding | Buy this Horse at Equine.com 
Better?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

supermissdeedee said:


> Im really bad at comfromation (Don't know why though) so I was hoping you would help me out here, she would be used for pleasure, and later on jumping or cross country. So does she have good comfromation?
> 
> Thanks!


If conformation is only important for show horses, why start the thread with the above??

Now this is the voice of experience, and believe me I have bought a lot of wrong horses, just by looking at ads and finding ones that will do, or are near, rather than looking for what I really want.

For people to REALLY help you here, you should write up a wish list of what your ideal horse looks like

Height
Age
Mare or Gelding
Experience level,


then a little more about you, and what you really want to do, then people can compare the two lists and help you find the right one.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

It's hard to help you as you seem to be all over the map. If you want to eventually jump some of the horses posted don't seem suitable for that.


----------



## supermissdeedee (May 31, 2011)

I said around here, meaning that people in my area dont care about the comformation so the photos are pretty bad. I do though, thats why I asked. 

Im sorry I'm not being descriptive, never had to go through possible horses to buy.

Height- Nothing above 17hh but at least 14hh
Age- Above 5 below 13
Mare or Gelding- I don't care at all 
Experience level- Needs to be completed at training or just needs to be finished off. I don't want to do most of the training.

I would like to have an athletic horse. One who can jump and do cross country. But I would also like a nice trial horse. I will not be competing, never really wanted to. My price limit is $1500 but honestly that really is my limit, so I would prefer to be below it because I don't want to pull money out of my vet fund (Come's in quite handy, save some money in there and not worry about it) to buy a horse.

Um Is that enough? Sorry I never bought a horse before, really excitied!


----------



## MaryMary (Nov 7, 2010)

I like the apaloosa and the thoroughbred. I wouldn't get the Arabian if you want to jump and also the part about needing to know how to handle Arabians.

The quarter horse mare does not look good to me. I've seen some really pretty Hancock blood line quarter horses in photos, and they are stunning. This girl didn''t see to get the best of that bloodline, for sure.

I really do like the Apaloosa, though, although better pics would be nice.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Location?? how far are you wanting to go looking for your new prospect? & Can you narrow down your breed preferences?


----------



## supermissdeedee (May 31, 2011)

No more then 150 miles. Preferably much less though, I live In bernallilo county New Mexico. I honestly don't care about breed but I love TB's and paints. Arabians hold a special place in my heart to!


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Out of the horses you've listed that appy seems like he would be the most suitable for you. He's also super cute! :]


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I like the Appy the best. It could be simply because he actually has conformation photos posted with his ad, unlike the other horses, so you can actually tell what he looks like...

But I still like him. He looks put together fairly nicely.

Congrats on looking for your first horse!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Gentle, laid back ranch / family / trail gelding | Buy this Horse at Equine.com
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1730135 - Whitney Hill Santa Fe
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1731470 - Blazing Hot Gal


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

OP, I really like the appy and tb that you posted, also. You'll just have to see them in person to see what they are really like and if they would work for you. Good luck in buying your first horse!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

"Will trade for donkey"
"November special price"


They need this horse gone, why if they want a donkey - huge red flag to me. 

Confirmation matters even if you are not showing as as badly conformed horses sometimes cannot be ridden. Imagine you look like the hunch back of notre dame could you piggy back anyone?


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Some of these ads are beyond bizarre..


----------



## samantha6198 (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree with everyone else....out of the horses you listed, I like the appy the best. Se has a nice expression and a prettier head than most appys I've seen. She is decently proportionate and has nice clean looking legs, although se might be a little post legged. That could just be the pictures though. There is something about the way that her neck ties in that I really don't like. 
It sounds to me, though, that she might suit you well for what you want to do. 

I know that you said this is your first horse and you are very excited, but I REALLY want to caution you against getting emotional about the purchase of a horse. It is very easy to just want to take home the first horse you go and see because "OMG my own pony!!!", but 99 times out of 100 the first horse you see is not the one for you. I know it is hard to say no, but if there is even one thing about the horse that you don't like or that you find yourself wanting to change, then please keep looking. In the grand scheme of things, an extra month or so of horse shopping isn't the end of the world. Do you maybe have a good trainer who you could take with you when you go to visit these ponies? Having a good professional opinion is really a valuable thing. The last place you want to end up is with a horse that is too much work for you...because it would be a huge drag if one year from now you realize that you have sunken tons of time and money into a horse that you can't do anything with. 
I'm sorry to be lecture-y, but your first horse should be lots of fun and not a lot of work! Enjoy horse shopping and please let us all know what you pick!


----------

